# 2004 R32 Bolt pattern



## Kimber55 (Jun 14, 2007)

I own a 2001 GTI VR6 and i found a set of 2004 R32 wheels. I know the bolt pattern on my car is 5x100 but what is the bolt pattern for the R32? Will the wheels fit on my car? Thanks


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2004 R32 Bolt pattern (Kimber55)*

the mk4 R32 is 5x100 also


----------



## Kimber55 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: 2004 R32 Bolt pattern (eurobred)*

Ok thanks alot man. Merry Christmas!


----------

